# How is this bloodline?



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

I got a copy of my pup's papers & I have to register him. I was given this info about his dad but I'm clueless to the bloodlines. He is a show dog and pulling dog. Looks pretty interesting

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

looks like a lot of RE blood in there, the whiz bang stuff at the very bottom is am staff if im not mistaken { could be wrong there}. I LOOOVE paco but really that is the only thing that sticks out, alot of the other stuff, buckshot and them are nice but I see them in alot of peds. After the juno x more hot then spicey breeding I find it hard in 2 gens it goes to that lay low, you can see where exactly that mixing came into play on this ped. I would consider your dog mostly RE though, there is small amount of other things like mugglestone but so early on im not even sure I would consider mugglestone Id consider those ones more RE as well. JMO.


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

Mom's papers, but not a very good pic:


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

Angelbaby, thanks for the deciphering! I really would like to learn about the different lines


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

oh so the top was just the dads ped? I cant really see the moms it is small { im on the small computer}. I see juan gotti who was a grey line dog , depends how far back he is you may have gotti blood in there or could just be greyline , from what I can read looks like mom was grey line / RE or gotti /RE mix. so your pup I would consider mostly RE with some gotti/ grey line.


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah the pic isn't the greatest. I'm going to register him with UKC. His mom is registered there. Not sure how far back I should go... The further back the pricier from what I saw on the application. I won't be showing or breeding him so it's probably not worth the more expensive one. His dad is registered with ABKC. maybe I can do both


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would do ABKC if I were you, UKC offers you nothing for this breed and really is just a waste of money. I would do ABKC you get the same thing, pedigree and then if you do want to try a show or two if one is in your area you are all set. Saves you the money. Alot of times you can just get the basic ped and then look up online, you already have the parents info and the dad on bully pedia, will be easy to enter the moms info , most of those dogs are on there already. JMO , you can do as you like just trying to save you some money lol. UKC has nothing nice to say about american bullys yet they still take our money to register them as something they are not, plus the UKC people are snobs and very rude to deal with on the phone, ABKC staff are really helpful and friendly. Give them a call and see what you need to send in,. I was able to just send in my UKC litter slip vs having to register UKC and then ABKC.


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I will do the ABKC instead. Mason is neutered so that automatically disqualifies me for shows right?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

The ABKC actually has a class for altered dogs. I can't remember what it's called. It's a fun/pet class, but you can still get points to title the dog. It's a good way yo learn the show world. I wanted to do it with Ecko, but I can't seem to get life to slow down long enough to try. LOL!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Its the Save-a-Bully class! That's what im gunna do for Odin!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Its the Save-a-Bully class! That's what im gunna do for Odin!


That's the one. I'm waiting for life to slow down a bit to get Ecko registered.


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

So Mason can still do shows at Save the Bully? Interesting.... hmmm maybe I'll look into this. He'd have to start training now at 5 months right?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It's through the ABKC, they have different classes like Classic, Extreme, and Standard, they created a new one to let altered dogs show called Save A Bull. 

Yes, start teaching him to stack now. I'm sure there's a few threads on here to help you start him out.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> It's through the ABKC, they have different classes like Classic, Extreme, and Standard, they created a new one to let altered dogs show called Save A Bull.
> 
> Yes, start teaching him to stack now. I'm sure there's a few threads on here to help you start him out.


i have a hard time with stack. if u remember the pics of Odin stacking he almost always looks scared or unhappy lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I absolutely remember those pics. Poor Arnold looks VERY uncomfortable in them. LOL!
Getting Ecko to stand is almost impossible, much less stack. LOL! He's sooooo lazy.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Kristen! I see your from my neck of the woods. I went to an ABKC show back in April out in fitchburg so you will see some in this area. There was also a show this past Sunday out in Lancaster but it was at our soon to be sanctioned APBT club. They did offer a bully fun class and also WP. Is there a reason you neutered your boy so young? Especially if you did have thoughts to show him?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, you can register with the ABKC to do Save-A-Bully but in the last 15 shows I have repped we haven't offered that class because nobody signed up. Shana, I am repping a show in Tallahassee February 2 next year and I hope you bring Ecko to it. I'll push the Save-A-Bully class on FB and hopefully get some people to actually participate this time.


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, I had him neutered because I wasn't planning on breeding him. I was curious about showing him because his father is a show dog. But then the owner told me about all the training & preparation & traveling it involves. I didn't realize how much work & training goes into it. I'm a single mother and wouldn't have the time to dedicate to it.


----------

